# Gear Needed - stealth/mini 5D3 walkaround bag



## ahsanford (Oct 29, 2015)

As many of you may know, I absolutely hate bags that look like camera bags as they scream what's inside. I prefer nondescript bags that might have anything in them. So I have a closet full of satchels and laptop bags and messenger bags, etc. that I put to use as camera bags with Tenba photo inserts. There is a spiffier looking canvas one if it's a formal event, a heavy duty patagonia one for rain or snow, a huge Timbuk2 one that I can get two full inserts into (i.e. body + 5-6 lenses), etc. -- you get the idea.

This system has served me well, but it lets me down when I just want to carry my 5D3 and a standard prime. I really want a bag that ONLY hold the 5D3 and one lens attached. 

So I built one -- see attached -- from an army/navy surplus setup and spare camera bag inserts. It works out here in California, but my crafting skills are soft (I refuse to show you the homebrew top latch for the lid I came up with) and rain would be a disaster. I am looking for something like this that is purpose built at a higher level of quality. Specs:


*It can't be a holster design and it can't be black*. Both are a dead giveaway.
*All I want is room for the body, lens, and reversed hood.* I don't want any filter pouches, side pouches, etc. making it one iota bigger than it needs to be.
Biggest thing I'll put on it is a 24-70 f/4, but more likely I'm putting a small prime on it -- 28 f/2.8 IS, 40 f/2.8, Canon 50 f/1.4, etc.
Must be able to take modest rainfall without a raincover -- waxed canvas or repellent/coated nylon is fine enough
Needs to have a secure lid/top to the bag. I don't want a pouch on a strap.
Needs a shoulder strap or the possibility of adding one -- I've looked into military waist bags, but they seem to be of the wrong aspect ratio for the 'cube-ish' envelope the rig forms with a lens.
I will cross-strap it like a satchel, so it should sit comfortably on the hip.
I'm glad to pony up the money for a complete item, but I'll retrofit something that's missing 1-2 things if need be.

Thought about a Domke, but all are either clearly too small or clearly to big for the size requirement. The porridge has got to be just right for the size of this thing. There are a ton of small bags like this, but none seem suited for the size of the 5D3's length/width (thickness is fine). 

Have any thoughts? Ideas? Links? Pictures? 

Any advice is appreciated.

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi ahsanford. 
I feel that the biggest giveaway for a stealth bag is taking a large desirable camera out of it, it doesn't matter how well it works the second you open the lid and lift out the camera the stealth is blown, someone will notice, and that will most likely be the person you didn't want knowing what you had! 
Having said that I have an ex military canvas bag, most likely a medic first aid type, it carries my gripped body and a couple of lenses when I attend the Goodwood revival, it is more in keeping than my lowepro or tamrac bags. It would definitely be too big for what you want. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dadohead (Oct 30, 2015)

Think Tank Retrospective 5. There's a good video showing capacities on the TT website. Blue slate on sale at B&H.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 30, 2015)

look at this site. Not an exact fit for you, but the quality is outstanding.

http://www.booqbags.com/us/backpacks/CSQ-GRY


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

dadohead said:


> Think Tank Retrospective 5. There's a good video showing capacities on the TT website. Blue slate on sale at B&H.



Looks a shade wide, but I have considered it. Still on my 'maybe' list.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 30, 2015)

I had another wacky thought that you may just like.

A couple years ago I went to Utah for a trip. Stopped at a local Walmart to pick up water and a small cooler. I found that had soft (collapsible) coolers that hold a 6 pack. Water proof, zippered 3 sides, various patterns like camo.

It was inexpensive, padded, and had some extra room to put in your inserts.

Just a crazy thought.

sek


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 30, 2015)

I love converting bags/cases intended for other purposes into photo gear bags. I've used hard-sided coolers, insulated cooler bags, and, most recently, tool bags from Menards. If you have little kids with you, a diaper bag may work. 

Most often, I will use Think Tank holsters or Tamrac camera bags.  I have on Tamrac bag just big enough for a 5D3 with the 35 f2 IS. But, it looks more like an armature camera bag and too small for an "expensive camera".

If I'm really concerned about carrying a bag that screams EXPENSIVE CAMERA, then I carry the 5D3 with the 40 mm pancake on a shoulder strap under a jacket -- which is easy to do in the northern states.

Crumpler makes a good line of camera bags that don't look like camera bags. Also consider messenger bags. Last thought, maybe cheap camera bags at Target or Walmart (but not too cheap). Cheap camera bags may suggest cheap camera.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 30, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> I had another wacky thought that you may just like.
> 
> A couple years ago I went to Utah for a trip. Stopped at a local Walmart to pick up water and a small cooler. I found that had soft (collapsible) coolers that hold a 6 pack. Water proof, zippered 3 sides, various patterns like camo.
> 
> ...


Not crazy...had the same thought


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2015)

Having just spent the day shooting with a 1series and 11-24 on a strap in an area where every gass station has armed guards, I wonder why " stealth" has anything to do with anything?

As an aside I use a TT Retrospectve 10 when I go out with more than one lens in places like this, not for 'stealth' but because they are great bags that are the right size, they do have extra pockets etc so an iota of space is unnecessary I'll admit, but they are superbly made.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> I had another wacky thought that you may just like.
> 
> A couple years ago I went to Utah for a trip. Stopped at a local Walmart to pick up water and a small cooler. I found that had soft (collapsible) coolers that hold a 6 pack. Water proof, zippered 3 sides, various patterns like camo.
> 
> ...



That might be my kind of crazy. Cool idea. (pun not intended, but hey, there it is)

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Having just spent the day shooting with a 1series and 11-24 on a strap in an area where every gass station has armed guards, I wonder why " stealth" has anything to do with anything?



Get past it. Yes, it's weird, but I'm firm on this design requirement. 

Just see if you can solve this puzzle for me. 

Thx


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Having just spent the day shooting with a 1series and 11-24 on a strap in an area where every gass station has armed guards, I wonder why " stealth" has anything to do with anything?
> ...



It wasn't a criticism or judgement, it was genuine interest in what environments people feel the need for 'stealth'. I am a great believer in feelng good about something leading to getting better results, whether that feeling good is based on sound decision making, a plecebo style self empowerment, or just the phase of the moon being right doesn't matter, they can all help.

For you that is a stealth bag. I teach adults photography and understanding what they need to feel good to try to take the pictures they want is important to me, I thought an insight into your desire for stealth, being as how it is so far removed from my personal experience might help me and my students, and possibly some readers here too.

As for my suggestion, I gave it my best shot, TT, with caveats (and pockets). My 'local' secondhand camera dealer has a fantastic array of off brand used nondescript bags for a few dollars, maybe try somewhere like that.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> It wasn't a criticism or judgement, it was genuine interest in what environments people feel the need for 'stealth'. I am a great believer in feelng good about something leading to getting better results, whether that feeling good is based on sound decision making, a plecebo style self empowerment, or just the phase of the moon being right doesn't matter, they can all help.
> 
> For you that is a stealth bag. I teach adults photography and understanding what they need to feel good to try to take the pictures they want is important to me, I thought an insight into your desire for stealth, being as how it is so far removed from my personal experience might help me and my students, and possibly some readers here too.
> 
> As for my suggestion, I gave it my best shot, TT, with caveats (and pockets). My 'local' secondhand camera dealer has a fantastic array of off brand used nondescript bags for a few dollars, maybe try somewhere like that.



Sorry. Didn't mean to convey a snotty tone there -- apologies.

The goal of stealth is less about fear of robbery / desire to shoot street and more about making the _symbol of the camera as unobtrusive as possible_. To do that, I want to reduce the amount of kit I bring and the size of the bag I lug it around in. 

Partly this is tied to the nature of traveling with my significant other on vaca or to events in town. She's always a trooper about me loading a satchel full of gear, but I also don't want that to overshadow why we're headed somewhere in the first place. So, there needs to be a time when my kit goes on a diet and my bag should as well. 

The other reason is very straightforward -- the smaller the bag, the more likely I'll bring it with me. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

Being pretty keen on the really unassuming classic Domke bags -- especially the waxed canvas material, I'll share what I've learned:

Any F-(smaller than 5) bag is ginormous. Way too big.

F-5XA = Can't tell. Domke's own website shows two different bags with that name. Amazon's shot doesn't look too bad for size. Call this a maybe.

F-5XB = almost right, but too long left to right, it'll have a lot of loose space I don't need.

F-5XC = too wide and too tall (esp. too tall -- can take an unmounted white tele zoom standing up!)

F-6 and F-7 = way too big

F-8 = could be money. Worth a closer look. On the list.

F-10 looks too wide a la the F-5XB.

I know it's a longshot, but if anyone has the F-5XA or F-8, please snap me a shot with your preferred non-gripped rig of choice inside, LCD facing out of the bag. Thanks.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, the Domke F-8 just made the 'it'll definitely work' list:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y8tTMEZttM&t=3m30s

That's a D700 dropping right in. My 5D3 should fit as well, though it's a shade wider. The tip/toggle could be sorted with a little foam wedges (or two tiny accessories, like a 90EX flash in a pouch, microfiber, etc.), effectively rendering the inside of the bag to be a holster.

The velcro is a downer, but I could rip that out or 'mute' it with tape or another reversing strip of velcro.

- A


----------



## martti (Oct 30, 2015)

My opinion about the Think Tank 30 Retro is 'do not buy'. It does not protect your gear agains dust or salt mist. Unless you place it very carefully and close all the zippered compartments after every use, the stuff spills out of it. The pocket covers are there, yes, but they leave big openings for things to roll out. It makes a lot of noise every time you open it, unless you use the 'silencer' in which case it will not stay closed very well. I use one daily as my everything bag. It looks cool and it was quite pricey but not really something I'd buy again or tell anybody else to buy, either.

For my 5DIII use the SpeedFreak v.2 for some years now with the principle 'I will not need anything that does not fit in there'. In the outside pockets you can stuff a bottle of wine on the other side and a submarine sandwich on the other. The belt that normally is rolled away in its pockets is very handy when you are riding a bike. It keeps the bag from rolling in your knees. Maybe there are better bags out there, just that I have not seen them.
For stealth, how about one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Pixnor-Fashion-Tiger-Knapsack-Backpack/dp/B00IKC752Q


----------



## kaihp (Oct 30, 2015)

martti said:


> My opinion about the Think Tank 30 Retro is 'do not buy'. It does not protect your gear agains dust or salt mist. Unless you place it very carefully and close all the zippered compartments after every use, the stuff spills out of it. The pocket covers are there, yes, but they leave big openings for things to roll out. It makes a lot of noise every time you open it, unless you use the 'silencer' in which case it will not stay closed very well. I use one daily as my everything bag. It looks cool and it was quite pricey but not really something I'd buy again or tell anybody else to buy, either.



The Retrospective 30 is definitely too big for OP's needs. 

I'm sorry to hear that you are negative about the Retro 30, because I've been pretty happy with it since I bought it 3 years ago, and gone travelling with it wherever I wanted.


----------



## gregorywood (Oct 30, 2015)

Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag in size small with the Snoop Camera insert. It's not a camera bag, it's small, holds a body and two lenses, is discrete, relatively inexpensive, has good protection, and the bag can be used everyday without the insert. 

http://www.timbuk2.com/search?q=Snoop

I've been using it for several years, along with it's bigger brother in size Medium. I slip the insert between bags, including my work bag, which is another Timbuk2 bag that is laptop/work specific. 

I've been a huge fan of their stuff for about 20 years.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 30, 2015)

gregorywood said:


> Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag in size small with the Snoop Camera insert. It's not a camera bag, it's small, holds a body and two lenses, is discrete, relatively inexpensive, has good protection, and the bag can be used everyday without the insert.
> 
> http://www.timbuk2.com/search?q=Snoop
> 
> ...



Thanks

I have two of Timbuk2's bags (very sturdy build, great in the rain), but I've retrofit them with a Tenba insert instead of paying the extortion money they want for their snoop inserts.

Alas, _that_ segment of my bag collection -- satchels/messengers -- is completely covered. I need a holster that isn't a holster. As small as my 5D3 with a single lens attached.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2015)

Any other ideas, gang? Otherwise, the good folks at Domke get the sale...

http://www.zigzagging.net/domke-f-8-camera-bag-review/

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2015)

Sew on a "Hello Kitty" patch and have somebody embroider "Lunch" on the bag. Concealed Carry isn't much of an option in California from what I understand. You could be walking around with thousands of dollars worth of gear, but not allowed to protect yourself. That's the real pitty.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

I checked out carryable coolers and lunchboxes, but I didn't see any comfortable looking winners.

I did spot this Crumpler 4 Million bag:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZz3kKTkuoc

Which is not terrible. It's a bit too big and decidedly camera-bag-like, but it's not a terrible size.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

Another find -- a Nat Geo camera bag:
http://www.digiretus.com/dosszie/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=235

This is either a knockoff of a generic design or its very popular. A ton of non-Nat-Geo bags looking like this are on Amazon.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 7, 2015)

Just an update. I ended up going with the Domke F-8, which arrived yesterday.

As the pics show, it's ever-so-slightly too big, but I believe I'll keep it.

Comments in pics, see below.

Note: This isn't the true canvas-only Domke of days' past -- there is a thin open-cell foam abou 1/8" thick on the inside of the canvas (feels like the fuzzy side of a fleece or neoprene beer coozy). So on a scale of 1-10 for padding, where 1 is bare outer bag material and 10 = some LowePro / Tamrac 90s 1" thick overkill foam behemoth, this is a solid 2.

Build quality is simple but very strong. Other than the size being a hair big and the difficult brown/tan color nonsense, it's exactly what I wanted.

- A


----------

